# Toyota Avalon Hybrid or Lincoln MKZ Hybrid (SELECT vs LUX)



## clayinaustin (Jul 11, 2018)

I currently drive my 2017 Chevy Silverado, but it only qualifies for UberX.

I can get a 2014 Toyota Avalon Hybrid (for under $20K) and it qualifies for Uber SELECT.

http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/735148340/overview/

Or, I can get a 2014 Lincoln MKZ Hybrid (for under $20K) and it qualifies for Uber LUX.

http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/743288003/overview/

Here is a comparison: http://www.carsdirect.com/compare/toyota-avalon-hybrid-vs-lincoln-mkz-hybrid

Which sounds like a better choice?

Thanks!


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Honestly man. The Avalon is the Better Hybrid. But for Platform Access get the Lincoln.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah. Avalon will last. But... lincolns arent horrible. They used to be legit.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

FXService said:


> Honestly man. The Avalon is the Better Hybrid. But for Platform Access get the Lincoln.


I'd also like to add two other suggestions that will let you do XL/LyftXL/Select/Lux/Lux Black/Lux Black SUV (provided you get a Black one) for a few grand more.

First one is also a Hybrid. The Infiniti QX60 is a great car. Infiniti's have amazing interiors. However not the most fuel efficient. But the added 3rd row opens you open to bigger trips (used the zip code from the Avalon listing for reference)

https://www.cars.com/for-sale/searc...archSource=QUICK_FORM&stkTypId=28881&zc=77995

The second suggestion is a Lincoln MKT with the third row option. This never came in a hybrid though.

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/735227878/overview/

So I'd look into these too.


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

I sold cars for 25 years. During that period, I took maybe 50 vehicles in trade with over 300K miles. Half of them were the Toyota Avalon or Lexus equivalent, the ES350. The hybrid system in the Toyota is as close to bullet proof as you can get. The four cylinder engine is identical to the one in the Camry hybrid and Prius hybrid. The Prius has been JD Power's most reliable car for years. Ford licensed their hybrid system from Toyota, but do their own manufacturing. Get the Toyota, no brainer.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Before banking on being able to do Black car services, I would check if Austin Uber is allowing new people to the platform. Atlanta Uber hasnt let any new cars into Black or SUV sinc3 started 2 years ago. That platform does cap their drivers. Also requires full commercial insurance


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

I really like the Lincoln MKZ hybrid it's now over 160k miles and has been virtually problem free. Really other that regular wear items such as brakes and struts the only mechanical issue was a bad o2 sensor at 125k miles or so and recently an issue with the trunk opening it still opens but it doesn't pop up all the way with the release you still have to manually open it . I think it might have to do with the fact it was recently rear ended and fixed so it will go back to the body shop to have that looked at .

That being said the avalon has a much bigger trunk and i think slightly more rear leg room

You don't get a the Luxury brand though and when people see Toyota pop up on a select you're going to get some cancels a lot of people do care about image others just want a nicer car . I don't think you can go wrong with either , I prefer Ford to Toyota just for the fact that toyotas cars while more reliable are mind numbingly boring to drive



FXService said:


> I'd also like to add two other suggestions that will let you do XL/LyftXL/Select/Lux/Lux Black/Lux Black SUV (provided you get a Black one) for a few grand more.
> 
> First one is also a Hybrid. The Infiniti QX60 is a great car. Infiniti's have amazing interiors. However not the most fuel efficient. But the added 3rd row opens you open to bigger trips (used the zip code from the Avalon listing for reference)
> 
> ...


I have a non hybrid qx60 and it even gets as high as 26mpg on the hwy usually around 22-23 mixed doing uber on regular unleaded (infiniti recommends premium but doesn't require it on the V6 the hybrid recommends regular), I think it might be one of the best ubering cars and the hybrid is even better not only are you going to get 26mpg in the city and close to 30mpg on highway you're also going to get slightly better acceleration than the v6 non hybrid . I have a good friend with a v6 qx60 that has over 150k miles with only few small mechanical issues mine is closing in on 130k bought it with 100k and has been amazing what's really nice is no rattles or squeekes which for that mileage and this line of work is impressive for a crossover . I've seen a couple hybrid qx60 just under $20k usually with FWD which would be the better way to go than AWD especially in texas but usually they're around the $21-$25k ... The birds eye camera system on these cars is probably my favorite feature

Only downside to the QX60 is the floor is high and the ceiling is kinda low it's not uncomfortable just a little odd I think they did this so they didn't have to have a hump . Also the behind 3rd row cargo is very limited to 2 or 3 carry ons (but there is a nice storage cuddy under the floor to put your personal items or cleaning supplies ... Compared the my same year Ford Explorer I personally enjoy the explorer more it's more comfortable to sit in with captain chairs in the 2nd row and double the cargo capacity behind the 3rd row but the Infiniti is the better Ubering car


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Before banking on being able to do Black car services, I would check if Austin Uber is allowing new people to the platform. Atlanta Uber hasnt let any new cars into Black or SUV sinc3 started 2 years ago. That platform does cap their drivers. Also requires full commercial insurance


Lyft doesn't cap Lux Black.


----------

